# PHP SOAP +  HTTP  Authentifizierung



## ultrakollega (14. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

muss ein Webservice ansprechen, mache das so:


```
$client = new SoapClient('http://webservice.domain.com/webservice?WSDL');
$result = $client->validate($xmldata);
```

Nun muss ich mich aber auch via HTTP Basic Authentifizierung dort
anmelden ...

Hat jemand ein Beispiel oder weiß eine Anleitung zu dem Thema?

SOAP_Header sagt mir da nicht viel ...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Banzai (30. November 2005)

Hi ultrakollega,

bei mir hat es damit funktioniert:

```
$client = new SOAPClient('http://BENUTZER:PASSWORT@http://URI/Bla.php?wsdl', array( "login" => "BENUTZER", "password" => "PASSWORT" ) );
```
Einige Tests hin und her hat erbracht, dass beide Angaben vorhanden sein müssen, also das vor der URL und der 2. Parameter als array().

Viel Spass damit

Banz


----------

